# in need of advice just starting out.



## Morg (May 18, 2010)

Hi, I'm a college student so i have little space for a large tank so i was thinking about geting a 3 or 5 gallon tank.
here is the 3 gallon tank i am considering.








here is the 5 gallon tank i am also considering








I want to put 3-4 zebrafish in the tank.
1)Is the tank going to be big enough?
2)What do i need to do to get the tank ready? a step by step would be nice 
3) any special equipement i need/ best brands to keep fish healthy?

Answers to any of my questions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

If I were you, I'd go with the 5 gallon. It's bigger, so it's easier to heat and filter. 
You're going to need a heater, a small 50 Watt tube heater will do. Petsmart has cheap-ish ones. Don't get an "undergravel heater", they don't work. 
I'm guessing the fish you're talking about are zebra danios. Glofish are the same thing, just genetically altered to have the glowing gene. They'd probably be happier in a 10 gallon tank, but yes, you could do 4 or 5 of them in a 5 gallon. 
You need a water conditioner (like API brand) in order to remove chlorine and other junk from the water when you first put it in the tank. You need a substrate (a 5-lb bag of your choice gravel will do) and you need a filter. Considering that you only will have a 5 gallon, I'd recommend an AquaClear Mini/20. You don't need to ever replace the media in them, so although they are a little more expensive, you save money in the long run. A small one should fit on that 5 gallon. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754143&lmdn=Brand
And here's an article on how to cycle a tank: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/beg...posting-if-your-fish-dying-your-new-tank.html


----------



## Morg (May 18, 2010)

thanks so much for the advice and speedy response! I am probably going to get the glofish. they seem pretty cool to watch. 
I'm praying for your mom, hope that everything turns out. thanks again!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks, and you're welcome


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

I own the 2nd tank you posted an image of and I must say it is pretty good  Although I'm not sure that it is a 5 gallon tank because mine is exactly the as the image but is only 5.5L so you might want to check that out. 

I have kept a small shoal of neon tetras and a common pleco. They lived quite well together. When they all died, I didn't continue to use it as I had a new tank but it is a good small tank to keep some fish in. 

If you want I can post some images of mine up if you want. Bear in mind it isn't being used at the moment.

Asha


----------



## Morg (May 18, 2010)

oops i did picture the wrong 5 gallon fish tank. that one is only 1.5 gallons. i meant this one.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I stand by my first statements, even with the new tank. That one should be even easier to fit the heater and filter


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

I was going to say I have the 1.5 gallon tank 

I agree with hXc, go for the 5 gallon tank. It will feel much more rewarding in the end. I debated over buying my 6 gallon tank for £17.99











The fish shop near me makes tanks and sell them cheaper than big companies. Where do you live?? If you live in England in the midlands I can help you get hold of one


----------



## Morg (May 18, 2010)

haha. well I live in the U.S. so it's a little far for you to be able to help. thanks anyway though.  and i'm definitely getting the 5 gallon tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you can find the space I would really recommend a 10 gallon. You will pay about the same, if not less for one. They are not much bigger. You can keep more fish in them. The hoods are easier to find. A filter wont over power it. It will be easier to take care of.

Look for the biggest tank you can handle, then go one size bigger. You will be glad you did.


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

Ahhh too bad... How much does it cost??? (the tank I mean)

Good luck with your tank


----------



## Morg (May 18, 2010)

around $29. I have a bigger fish tank at home that i could probably use during the summer but i'll need the 5 gallon one at school. I dont have that much desk space in my dorm room. would it effect the fish to switch back and forth like that?


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

How much is $29 in £? I don't know how much it will effect the fish. How far away from your house is your school?? As too much travelling might stress the fish out..


----------



## Morg (May 18, 2010)

around 23? and my school is only 20 minutes from my house so that's not a problem.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

$29.00 equals 22.83€ and £19.63

I can get just the 10g tank at Wal-Mart for $12.99 (10.23€, £8.79).


----------



## Morg (May 18, 2010)

the 10 g tank is about the same price at my walmart. the price isnt that big of a deal. like i said i already have a big tank but need something small for at school. i think the 5g will be just right for me. plus i dont want anything bigger than i can handle for my first fish experience.

So if i get 3-4 zebra danios what kind of live plants can i get? is there anything i should stay away from that could make them sick?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

i agree with the 10 gallon, the 10 gallon not that big to a 5 gallon.
the 10 can be easy place like a 5, maybe on top of ur table lamp?

not just that a 10 gallon at wal-mart is about 13-15 dollar. plus wal-mart carry the 10 gallon kit which is 30-40 dollar. come with filter and some other stuff but not sure if it come with a heater. small heater for a 10 gallon u can get it off ebay for 8 dollar plus shipping. hood is easy to find ... 

a 5 gallon kit is the same price as a 10 maybe more.


as for plants, do some research on zebra danios and see what they like, do they like to hide? if so go with something like java moss or guppy grass.


----------

